# Microsoft veröffentlicht Gratis-Tool zum Entwickeln sicherer Software



## Newsfeed (20 Mai 2009)

Mit dem Tool sollen Programmierer das gesammelte Wissen von Microsoft Security Development Lifecylce (SDL) in ihre Softwareentwicklungsumgebung integrieren können.

Weiterlesen...


----------

